# shark shield placement/use on yak



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

hi guys, recently bought a shark shield and wondering if anyone who has been using one had any tips on placement and use while fishing from a yak. Just did a few forum searches but couldn't find specific first hand experience tips. I am mainly a peddler in an outback. Thanks in advance, jim.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Should be placed out back on the Outbacks, In my opinion. You've got scuppers behond your seat, I would dump the electrode down one of them, you'll never lose your unit that way and it keeps it out of the way of your fins.

Those of us that paddle eskies need to be a bit more creative unfortunately.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I used to use mine on my old Outback and worked out a system that I think was pretty good. I opened the velcro on the main unit and applied it to the strap that sat on the left or right side of the seat i.e. the back support strap that attaches to the back of the seat and the other end to the top of the yak. The ones on either side of your hips. I then pushed the tail through the paddle elastic on the side of the boat in order to send the tail down directly beneath you. It ensures that both electrodes are in the water, the unit is right beside you if you want to turn it on and off and because of it's location it is really easy to pull it up and stow it for landing.

Hope this helps.

JT


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I strap it to my leg, as I figure that if I fall in the water and get separated from the kayak, I believe that I would need it more than my kayak. Attached to the yak will do jack $%#@^ to me if a shark is beside me in the water. I think the kayak can look after itself.... :lol: 
I confess not turning it on, as in my experience, if it's attached to the leg and it's half in and half out of the water, you will get zapped...somewhat. Although, I have placed the rat's tail down the front scupper while attached to my leg, and nothing happened. It's all good!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Wrassemagnet. I put the tail down through the scupper hole just behind the seat. That means I can't put the wheels in that location (but I usually don't take the wheels out with me). I find it easy enough to put it in just after launching and to pull it in just before landing.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the feedback fellas I think a combination of attaching it to the self and the yak would be ideal. I have in mind to try having the unit attached to the side of the yak with Velcro and tail straight down with a leash of cord tied to my pfd so if I go over the side the unit pulls free and comes along for the ride. Pulled in and thrown in the crate behind seat for launch and landing still clip leashed to moi. I have a serrated knife on the pfd as well in case of tangles. If it is on my leg I think it would interfere with pedalling and I find it hard to manipulate things behind me in the outback coz of my big arseteroid and short reach. Thanks again for the tips hopefully see you round. I will post a pic when I set it up. Cheers jim


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

so only the tail of it needs to be wet?Can the battery bit be velcroedas JT says to the seat to kayak strap?I drag mine and it really slows me down as I haven't sorted a way out on the revo


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Johnny, stick the shield down one of the scupper holes behind the seat. Leave your wheels in the car once you've dragged the yak to the launch spot. I don't notice any drag, but I have forgotten to retrieve it before landing - out of sight out of mind


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I use the Hobie rod holder extensions (the ones that fit into the rear moulded rodholders) which rise about 300mm. Put the velcro around the base of the extension & the tail drops straight into the drink. If you put it on the RHS & you've got a free starboard light as well. I can't use the behind seat scuppers because they're occupied by the bait tank.

I tied an additional leash/snap clip to the base of the tail using some fancy rigging cord, on the theory that if it ain't leashed, it ain't yours. If I need to get it off the yak and on to me it removes easily.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

johnny said:


> so only the tail of it needs to be wet?Can the battery bit be velcroedas JT says to the seat to kayak strap?I drag mine and it really slows me down as I haven't sorted a way out on the revo


Tell me you're not dragging the battery unit around in the water Johnny... Is this the source of your rust problems? Only the tail needs to be wet - have a look & you'll see the two metal contact areas under the mesh on the tail which both need to be in the water. I find there's negligible drag from the SS in my Revo.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

yep chucked the lot on the end of a string!


----------



## tater (Apr 16, 2008)

If you use a really long piece of string you can leave your anchor at home! Bonus


----------

